# Impossible de supprimer un compte mail



## viking2 (11 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis un tout nouveau utilisateur de Macbook Air avec la dernière version de Maverick.

J'ai un compte mail qui ne fonctionne pas correctement, et lorsque je modifie les paramètres de ce compte mail les modifications ne sont pas enregistrées.
Idem si je supprime ce compte dans "Compte"

Lorsque j'ouvre à nouveau 'Compte" le compte mail est à nouveau réapparu.

Comment faire pour forcer la suppression de ce compte mail, afin de pouvoir le re-créer avec les bons paramètres ? (j'ai essayé d'en créer un nouveau, mais comme l'adresse mail est la même, il revient sur celui qui est défectueux)

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2014)

etonnant sans l'etre

faire divers choses
1 recommencer la suppression 
 mais autrement
par *preferences* Mail /comptes
(bouton -)
valider 

et si ca ne suffit pas apres 1 faire 2
2-FERMER mail
redemarrer le mac

edit
ca n'a rien à voir avec la machine macbook air
ce fil sera déplacé vers la section es Mail ( internet)


Je confirme


----------



## viking2 (11 Juin 2014)

J'ai essayé les 2 techniques, mais le compte mail est toujours là.
De plus lorsque je supprime depuis Mail /Preferences/comptes j'ai un message qui me dits que ce compte est partagé par d'autres applications et qu'il faut le supprimer dans Comptes internet. 
Ce que je fais, mais c'est la même chose, le compte mail revient en permanence. 

C'est un histoire sans fin...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2014)

viking2 a dit:


> J'ai essayé les 2 techniques, mais le compte mail est toujours là.
> De plus lorsque je supprime depuis Mail /Preferences/comptes j'ai un message qui me dits que ce compte _*est partagé par d'autres applications *_et qu'il faut le supprimer dans Comptes internet.
> Ce que je fais, mais c'est la même chose, le compte mail revient en permanence.
> 
> C'est un histoire sans fin...



Si ce compte est dans les préférences de iPhoto, il faut commencer par le supprimer dans iPhoto, éventuellement répéter l'opération si d'autres logiciels s'en servent ...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2014)

et les deux en même temps?

ceci dit il faudrait peut etre aussi voir avec QUOI c'est partagé
( un nuage?) 
et si ce compte ne fonctionnait pas bien avant , c'est peut etre signe de fichiers de réglages Mail nazes

faudrait detailler 
quel compte , chez qui 
ce qui ne marchait pas
et si CE Mail fut 100% configuré en mavericks ou  transferé d'OS précédents ( très casse bonbon ca  avec certains comptes en mavericks , dizaines de sujets là dessus)


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2014)

Ça sent la synchronisation iCloud.


----------



## viking2 (11 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et les deux en même temps?
> 
> ceci dit il faudrait peut etre aussi voir avec QUOI c'est partagé
> ( un nuage?)
> ...



C'est un compte mail chez 9online créé à la mise en service du Macbook.
Le problème à l'origine est que ce compte n'est pas sur le bon Port et que le souhaitais le modifier, mais il n'enregistre pas la modification. Je n'ai pas de i cloud et ce compte n'est pas utilisé autre que pour les mails. (sauf si un paramétrage c'est fait à mon insu)
Dailleur lorsque je vais sur compte internet et que je clic sur ce fameux compte mail, il me demande le mot de passe. Je le rentre et il me dits "impossible de vérifier le mot de passe"
???


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2014)

Dans Préférences Système > Comptes internet.

Ne supprime pas. Désactive simplement.

Quitte les Préférences Système

Ouvre Mail. Supprime le compte comme indiqué par Pascalformac.

Dans le Trousseau daccès, supprime toutes les entrées relatives à ce compte, tant dans le trousseau de session que dans Eléments locaux.


----------



## viking2 (11 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dans Préférences Système > Comptes internet.
> 
> Ne supprime pas. Désactive simplement.
> 
> ...




C'est un l'enfer, dans Comptes internet, je n'ai pas de fonction désactiver, mais je décoche devant mail, et je continue ta procédure. Et là il me demande à nouveau de supprimer dans comptes internet et lorsque j'ouvre Mail est à nouveau coché!!
C'est comme si tout ce que je fais sur ce compte était protégé contre des modifications.
Ou alors il y a un fichier de configuration qui est vérolé, mais ou ??


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2014)

il se peut que ce soit une combinaison de choses
 à vue de nez je dirai
*port dans mail, ca tu l'avais vu
ceci dit quel port et corriger où?
mais c'est peut etre encore un autre détail 9online !

9online etant assez " particulier " c'est peut etre PAS que une affaire de port
particulier dans le sens que 9online c'est un domaine email très "vintage"
et avec ce genre d'antiquités il faut tenir compte de plein de détails partout tant en  réglages reception qu'envoi 

et ca dépend de
-qui gere en 2014 ( et je crois que c'est SFR) et quel serait le reglage en 2014 
en particulier si 
-le FAI utilisé par Mail en ce moment ne serait PAS SFR

*non validation de suppression- désactivation  pour d'autres raisons
je pense que moonwalker a pisté un couac possible : les mots de passe
tu remarqueras qu'ils sont demandés ( ou """indiqués"") à plusieurs endroits
-dans Mail 
-dans le trousseau
et...
-dans comptes !
( via ce chemin : interface Mail puis menu Mail/comptes et dans comptes  en selectionnant un compte  , en haut à droite le bouton " détails")

avant d'envisager des resets  en mode geek ( virer certains fichiers)
voir si
1 re rentrer le bon mot de passe par un ou des chemins au dessus  ne suffirait pas
2- réparer ...le trousseau 
( menu trousseau SOS trousseau)


----------



## viking2 (12 Juin 2014)

Merci Pascal,

Concernant 9online, j'ai les bons paramètres, le problème est que le système refuse d'enregistrer les modifications.

J'ai essayé de ressaisir le mot de passe sans résultat.
J'ai lancé SOS Trousseau, il n'a pas trouvé de problèmes, donc rien à réparer.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2014)

histoire de voir si c'est couac  sur session ou niveau  mac 
tester configuration de cette adresse mais sur une AUTRE session
(si possible neuve , crée par et pour mavericks)

et indiquer si tes reglages Mail ont été crées sur ce mac en mavericks ou transferés d'un autre mac ou autre OS


----------



## viking2 (12 Juin 2014)

J'ai créé un nouveau compte mail avec l'adresse de 9online dans la session "invité".
Pas de problème pour la configuration, la lecture dans Mail.
Ensuite j'ai supprimé ce compte mail, qui s'est effacé normalement avec le signe -

Donc dans cette session tout est normal.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

bingo!

donc c'est un ou des fichiers de réglage Mail nazes dans la session usuelle
maintenant c'est la partie " difficile " : trouver lequel

car  mavericks  a une organisation differente des anciens fichiers de réglages
en plusieurs endroits  de la biblio Maison/Bibliotheque
( containers , preferences , et le dossier central Mail avec messages et encore d'autres réglages)
--
dans beaucoup de cas c'est le fichier usuel
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/*com.apple.mail.plist*

parfois c'est dans
Maison/Bibliotheque/Mail/V2/MailData
( ici en particulier Maison/Bibliotheque/Mail/V2/MailData/accounts.plist)

mail fermé
 déplacer  , par exemple sur le bureau le *com.apple.mail.plist
*
relancer mail


----------



## viking2 (13 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> bingo!
> 
> donc c'est un ou des fichiers de réglage Mail nazes dans la session usuelle
> maintenant c'est la partie " difficile " : trouver lequel
> ...



Ouf ça marche, j'ai déplacé "accounts.plist" et ensuite j'ai pu recréer mon compte mail chez 9online. ça fonctionne bien.
Pour info je n'ai pas de fichier *com.apple.mail.plist* dans préférence. J'ai un dossier com.apple.mail,dans Volumes/Datas/Library mais il est vide.

Seul Hic, après avoir quitté Mail lorsque je veux éteindre mon Mac il me dits que mail à annulé la fermeture  et donc il faut forcer l&#8217;arrêt de Mail pour que le Mac se coupe.
Mais si je regarde il n'est pas ouvert!
Décidément j'ai pas de chance avec ce Mail 
J'ai faits une vérification des permissions disque au cas ou, mais ça ne change rien.
Lorsque je quitte Mail (cmd+Q) dans la barre de tache en haut, Mail est en surbrillance en bleu, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec d'autres logiciels.
Il n'y a pas moyen de faire une vérification des fonctions de Mail ou de relancer une installation uniquement de ce logiciel ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

viking2 a dit:


> Ouf ça marche, j'ai déplacé "accounts.plist" et ensuite j'ai pu recréer mon compte mail chez 9online. ça fonctionne bien.
> Pour info je n'ai pas de fichier *com.apple.mail.plist* dans préférence.


selon les reglages et versions ce com.apple.plist  voyage voire n'est pas là


> J'ai un dossier com.apple.mail,dans Volumes/Datas/Library mais il est vide.


:mouais:
 je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ca
t'es sûr?
une capture du chemin? 
ce




> Seul Hic, après avoir quitté Mail lorsque je veux éteindre mon Mac il me dits que mail à annulé la fermeture  et donc il faut forcer l&#8217;arrêt de Mail pour que le Mac se coupe.


étrange mais peut etre parce que soit y a un probleme d'execution ( de fermeture , pour X raisons dont peut etre Mail a commencé une releve ou est en train d'envoyer un message)
soit y a encore un couac


> Mais si je regarde il n'est pas ouvert!
> Décidément j'ai pas de chance avec ce Mail
> J'ai faits une vérification des permissions disque au cas ou, mais ça ne change rien.


bizarre



> Lorsque je quitte Mail (cmd+Q) dans la barre de tache en haut, Mail est en surbrillance en bleu,* ce qui n'est pas le cas avec d'autres logiciels*.


bizarre
car  sur mavericks TOUS les acces menus du haut impliquent
1- que l'appli est ouverte
2- l'entete de menu est en surbrillance bleu

(tu peux tester avec finder , safari etc etc)




> Il n'y a pas moyen de faire une vérification des fonctions de Mail ou de relancer une installation uniquement de ce logiciel ?


tu n'as pas répondu à un point important , en fait deux
1 les données mac ( et Mail)  ont elles été crées dans mavericks ou importées d'ailleurs ( autre mac ou autre OS)
2 est ce ton premier mac?


ps sur mavericks on ne reinstalle pas des bouts de l'OS
( à de rares exceptions près)
et par ailleurs Mail marche
(le test session *2* le prouve)
c'est sur ta session 1 que ca foire

la suite plus tard

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------

detail
au cas où verifier et réparer le disque


----------



## viking2 (14 Juin 2014)

Merci Pascal pour le temps consacré à m'aider.

Pour te répondre à certaines questions:
_bizarre
car  sur mavericks TOUS les acces menus du haut impliquent
1- que l'appli est ouverte
2- l'entete de menu est en surbrillance bleu

(tu peux tester avec finder , safari etc etc)_

Lorsque j'ouvre une appli comme safari, à la fermeture le menu du haut disparait et c'est la ligne Finder qui s'affiche automatiquement.
Avec Mail, le menu du haut reste affichée avec Mail en surbrillance bleu, il faut que je clic sur le bureau pour voir apparaitre le menu Finder. Mais Mail reste inaccessible car le système considère qu'il est toujours ouvert.

_tu n'as pas répondu à un point important , en fait deux
1 les données mac ( et Mail)  ont elles été crées dans mavericks ou importées d'ailleurs ( autre mac ou autre OS)
2 est ce ton premier mac?_

- Les données Mac et Mail ont été créées dans Mavericks. Pas d'importation depuis une autre machine.
- Oui c'est mon premier Mac, avant j'étais sur PC avec Windows, donc je maitrise moins bien l'OS Mac.

_je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ca
t'es sûr?
une capture du chemin?_

Le chemin est Datas/Bibliotheque/Containers/Com.apple.mail
Mais le dossier n'est pas vide, hier je suis tombé sur un dossier Com.apple.mail vide, mais dans le disque système. Mes données sont sur une autre partition "Datas" et là il y a des choses dedans.

Concernant la vérification et la réparation du disque, le système est en mesure de réparer des erreurs sur l'OS ou c'est une simple vérification physique du disque (SSD dans mon cas)?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2014)

tu peux preciser ton choix 
de " répartition de données" entre divers partitions
et comment tu dispatches
( typique parano windows , parfois option justifiée sur vindoz , mais *dé*conseillée sur mac)
sur mac  l'utilisation standard et qui ne pose pas de probleme
c'est OS et données sur UNE partition

Avec eventuellement pour certaines parties des gestions possibles  sur autre partition ou dd externe ( comme stock itunes ou iphoto etc) et bien entendu stockage de docus persos où on veut (dont dd externe ou partition)

en gros les COMPTES et OS  ( et leurs biblios) doivent etre sur une partition


Moins on fait joujou avec la structure standard Apple ,  mieux c'est
( surtout quand on débute)
ca évite des erreurs


----------



## viking2 (14 Juin 2014)

C'est certainement lié à une habitude de travail ou je ne mélange pas les documents (doc, images, video, musique etc) avec la partition système.
Ceci évite de surcharger la partition système et de faciliter la gestion et la sécurisation des partages de dossiers.
En cas de problème sur une partition il y a encore des chances de ne pas tout perdre, mais tout dépend de la partition plantée...

Mais dans le cas présent, avant mon problème de compte mail, le logiciel Mail se fermait bien. C'est depuis que j'ai enlevé le fichier accounts.plist pour recréer l'adresse défectueuse, que Mail ne se ferme plus correctement. (mais le compte mail fonctionne bien)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2014)

on rappelle que tu es sur MAC et en OSX
qui est structuré et fonctionne differemment des pécé  vindoz
Alors les habitudes vindoz tu les oublies


Par ailleurs
sauf aimer agir sans filet,on sauvegarde sur support externe
OSX a même un outil pour le faire en permanence Time machine

(outil qui en passant te permettrait reprendre un plus ancien fichier account.plist ou tout autre)


et tu n'as pas etre précis sur un point 
OU se trouve ton compte utilisateur et sa bibliotheque?
( par defaut c'est  au même endroit que l'OS et ce n'est pas pour rien)

parce que tu parles d'un  point qui peut etre inquietant


> " Mes données sont sur une autre partition "Datas" et là il y a des choses dedans."



et par ailleurs la plist mail   de Mail dans la session
com.apple.mail.plist
est aussi accessible par là
Maison/Bibliotheque/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
( y en a même plusieurs  liées à Mail soit directement soit en alias)


----------



## viking2 (14 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> on rappelle que tu es sur MAC et en OSX
> qui est structuré et fonctionne differemment des pécé  vindoz
> Alors les habitudes vindoz tu les oublies
> 
> ...



Que me conseil tu de faire? Réinstaller tout en n'utilisant qu'une seule partition (tous mes fichiers photos, musique, documents etc sur la même partition que l'OS) ?
Si oui, donne moi la marche à suivre exacte pour éviter les erreurs et d'être obligé de refaire l'installation. Comment récupérer l'OS pour une réinstallation?
Merci à toi Pascal


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2014)

comme déjà évoqué 
il y a plusieurs stratégies

(et des sujets là dessus)

mais je dirai
quand on débute on ne s'amuse pas à changer les facons d'un OS qu'on ne connait pas (  en plus un OS solide ) 

et même quand on ne débute pas , bidouiller les manieres de bosser d'OSX c'est risqué
c'est un OS costaud , autant le laisser tranquille

en gros les documents au sens large ( texte , videos audio etc etc) on peut les mettre où on veut

mais OS , comptes et (biblios divers dont  des comptes) on laisse la structure intacte




mais avant d'aller jusque là 
essaye de réparer ton couac Mail


----------



## viking2 (15 Juin 2014)

Pascal,
J'ai préféré refaire mon Mac en réinstallant l'OS et en laissant la machine faire ce qu'elle veut.
De cette façon je repars sur des bases propres.
Tout fonctionne bien.

En tout cas j'ai appris une chose, avec Mac il faut laisser la machine faire sa petite cuisine pour éviter tout problème. Au moins ton sermon aura porté ses fruits.

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

disons qu'Apple a quelques années d'avance sur toi coté réglage optimal de... son propre OS


----------



## viking2 (15 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> disons qu'Apple a quelques années d'avance sur toi coté réglage optimal de... son propre OS



:mouais: No comment


----------

